
AWS Lambda and Beyond with the Serverless App Repo - jacknagz
https://blog.runpanther.io/serverless-app-repo-intro/
======
tunatore
Thanks for sharing. You can check my article too.

[https://medium.com/@tunatore/how-mycrypto-tools-uses-aws-
lam...](https://medium.com/@tunatore/how-mycrypto-tools-uses-aws-lambda-
serverless-architecture-b5603df10443)

~~~
jacknagz
Cool! Have you dabbled at all with the AWS SAR?

